# من الالحاد إلى المسيحية .. لماذا



## نعم أنت موجود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> ودي توضح
> 
> عشان اعرف اجاوبك



أخي ملحد حر. راح جاوبك على سؤالك ليش تركت الإلحاد.

تركت الإلحاد لأسباب عديده مثل: نشأة الكون، نشأة الحياة، النظام الدقيق الذي تسير فيه كل الأجرام السماويه والكون كله، الحياة والموت ومابينهما من احداث نتعرض لها في حياتنا. كلها في نظري تثبت وجود مصمم ذكي هو الله. 

لو وجدت الإجابات على هذه الأسئلة من جهة إلحادك فوقتها سوف يكون لنا نقاش آخر. 

مع إنه في كتييير أوقات بتكون فكرة الله مش موجود فكرة معقولة بس القلب بيرفض. 


مستني ردك.


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




نعم أنت موجود قال:


> أخي ملحد حر. راح جاوبك على سؤالك ليش تركت الإلحاد.
> 
> تركت الإلحاد لأسباب عديده مثل: نشأة الكون، نشأة الحياة، النظام الدقيق الذي تسير فيه كل الأجرام السماويه والكون كله، الحياة والموت ومابينهما من احداث نتعرض لها في حياتنا. كلها في نظري تثبت وجود مصمم ذكي هو الله.
> 
> ...


 
أسمع أخي قد يكون الله موجود لكني لا أعتقد مطلقا أنه نفسه يسوع أو رب محمد 

وبالمناسبة نشأة الكون ونشأة الحياة ليست دليل على وجود الله مطلقا كما تعتقدون إسمع ماذا قال عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)

نفهم هنا من قوله أن الكون ممكن أن يخلق نفسه بنفسه من العدم وإذا سلمنا جدلا بوجود خالق فهو ليس إله الأديان 

س / أين سنذهب بعد الموت ؟

بمجرد أن نموت يتوقف إحساسنا بأي شيء مثل شعورنا قبل أن نولد بعدها تحلل جثتنا  , ولا وجود لما يسمى بالروح نهائيا .

عالعموم أخي أتمنى أكون قد أفدتك وأي سؤال آخر احنا حاضرين 

تحياتي


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




نعم أنت موجود قال:


> أخي ملحد حر. راح جاوبك على سؤالك ليش تركت الإلحاد.
> 
> تركت الإلحاد لأسباب عديده مثل: نشأة الكون، نشأة الحياة، النظام الدقيق الذي تسير فيه كل الأجرام السماويه والكون كله، الحياة والموت ومابينهما من احداث نتعرض لها في حياتنا. كلها في نظري تثبت وجود مصمم ذكي هو الله.
> 
> ...


 
أسمع أخي نشأة الكون ونشأة الحياة ليست دليل مطلقا على وجود الله كما تعتقدون
*
*- https://profiles.google.com/goog_1990124667فحسب عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)

س / أين سنذهب بعد الموت ؟

بمجرد أن نموت يتوقف إحساسنا بأي شيء ( مثل شعورنا قبل أن نولد ) ثم من بعدها تحلل جثتنا , ولا وجود لما يسمى بالروح 

عموما اتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك وأي سؤال آخر فأنا بالخدمة 

تحياتي


----------



## The Antiochian (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*

*وماذا عن آلاف العلماء الذين يقولون بأن الطاقة والمادة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم ؟؟؟؟*
*أما قضية وجود الروح فلها في عائلتي وحدها معجزتين .*
*الرب يباركك وينور دربك*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*

إخي الغالي ملحد حر


> ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم"


وهل ذلك يعني أنك تؤمن بنظرية التطور القائلة بأنك من نفس نسل القرد وبأنك تطورا عنه؟ 
بعدين هل يعقل أن كل هذا الكون جاء من تلقاء نفسه بالصدفة ؟؟؟ 
فلنقل أنه فعلا خلق نفسه بنفسه وتطور من العدم وأنت كونك ملحد تؤمن أن الخلايا حتى تمارس نشاطاتها كالتطور والإنقسام وهكذا تحتاج إلى طاقة ... من أين هذه الطاقة؟ من الذي هيأ الظروف الملائمة لهذه التطورات الهائلة؟ هل هي صدفة أيضا ؟؟؟!!! 



> وحتى  لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.


إذا من هو؟ أين هو؟ لماذا لم يظهر لنا نفسه هذا الإله؟ هل جربت تناديه وسمعك؟؟
فلتعرفنا عليه  



> بمجرد أن نموت يتوقف إحساسنا بأي شيء مثل شعورنا قبل أن  نولد بعدها تحلل جثتنا  , ولا وجود لما يسمى بالروح نهائيا .


دليلك ؟؟؟؟ 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## MAJI (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> أسمع أخي قد يكون الله موجود لكني لا أعتقد مطلقا أنه نفسه يسوع أو رب محمد
> 
> وبالمناسبة نشأة الكون ونشأة الحياة ليست دليل على وجود الله مطلقا كما تعتقدون إسمع ماذا قال عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)
> 
> ...


المسألة مسألة قناعة شخصية 
فانت لاتؤمن ان الهك هو يسوع او اله محمد 
لكنك تؤمن بعالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكنغ 
وانا اقول لك من يحتاج الى اله 
سيفتش عنه ويؤمن به
ومن ليس بحاجة الى اله,
 لايعترف باي فكر او معتقد معروف لدى البشر
من يؤمن بالامور المادية الملموسة لايؤمن بالروحانيات .
ومن يحس ان هناك قوة اعلى من الماديات ويحس بها فانه سيؤمن بالروح والروحانيات.
والخلاصة هي قناعة وارادة واختيار فردي
لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)
انا اعذرك على موقفك هذا 
لان الذي يكتشف حقيقة الاسلام يتعقد من جميع الاديان وينفر منها.
الرب معك


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*



ملحد حر قال:


> أسمع أخي قد يكون الله موجود لكني لا أعتقد مطلقا أنه نفسه يسوع أو رب محمد
> 
> وبالمناسبة نشأة الكون ونشأة الحياة ليست دليل على وجود الله مطلقا كما تعتقدون إسمع ماذا قال عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)
> 
> ...



جوابك بالنسبة للموت عجبني، لانه بنفسي لسه مو متأكد كتير من قصة الروح، دايما بشوف حيوانات بتموت وحشرات بنقتلها بالساهل ومابفكر انه الها روح فليش تنحنا يكون عندما روح. 

في عندي سؤال اذا سمحتلي....

شو الي خلاك تترك الاديان؟


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




نعم أنت موجود قال:


> شو الي خلاك تترك الاديان؟


 
بسبب تعارضها مع العلم والعقل


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> بسبب تعارضها مع العلم والعقل


 *فين التعارض ده؟؟؟؟*
*العلم والدين بيكملوا بعض..*
*العلم من دون دين اعرج والدين بلا علم اعمى*


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> بسبب تعارضها مع العلم والعقل


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*المسيحية لا تتعارض مع العلم *

*كمثال :*
*دورة المياه ... المياه تتبخر ... وتتكثف فيتحول البخار إلى ماء مرة أخرى *
عاموس 9 : 6 
الَّذِي بَنَى فِي السَّمَاءِ عَلاَلِيَهُ وَأَسَّسَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُبَّتَهُ 
الَّذِي *يَدْعُو مِيَاهَ* الْبَحْرِ *وَيَصُبُّهَا* عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ يَهْوَهُ اسْمُهُ. ​ 
*يتكلم الكتاب عن المياه في الحالة الصلبة* 
التكوين 31 : 40 
كُنْتُ فِي النَّهَارِ يَاكُلُنِي الْحَرُّ وَفِي اللَّيْلِ *الْجَلِيدُ* وَطَارَ نَوْمِي مِنْ عَيْنَيَّ. 
​*العلم أثبت أن الأرض كروية ... إنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب عن الأرض* 
إشعياء 40 : 22 
الْجَالِسُ عَلَى *كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ* وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ. 

********************************************
​*العقل يُقر بالشكل الهرمي لأي مؤسسة وعلى القمة رب ورئيس *
الخروج 18 : 25 
وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى ذَوِي قُدْرَةٍ مِنْ جَمِيعِ اسْرَائِيلَ وَجَعَلَهُمْ *رُؤُوسا* عَلَى الشَّعْبِ *رُؤَسَاءَ* الُوفٍ *وَرُؤَسَاءَ* مِئَاتٍ *وَرُؤَسَاءَ* خَمَاسِينَ *وَرُؤَسَاءَ* عَشَرَاتٍ. 
​*فالأب في الاسرة رب العائلة *
الخروج 6 : 14 
هَؤُلاءِ *رُؤَسَاءُ* بُيُوتِ ابَائِهِمْ: بَنُو رَاوبَيْنَ بِكْرِ اسْرَائِيلَ
 حَنُوكُ وَفَلُّو وَحَصْرُونُ وَكَرْمِي. هَذِهِ عَشَائِرُ رَاوبَيْنَ. 

​*وفي العمل على القمَّة من يُسمى رب العمل *
التكوين 40 : 16 
فَلَمَّا رَاى *رَئِيسُ الْخَبَّازِينَ* انَّهُ عَبَّرَ جَيِّدا قَالَ لِيُوسُفَ 
كُنْتُ انَا ايْضا فِي حُلْمِي وَاذَا ثَلاثَةُ سِلالِ بَيْضَاءَ عَلَى رَاسِي. 
​*فهل قليل على هذا الكون الذي لا نعرف آخره ... أن يكون له رب يُُديره *
 
*هو يُمسك بيد النسان لكي لا يخاف ... ويُمسك بيمينه الكواكب أيضًا *
إشعياء 41 : 13 
لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ *الْمُمْسِكُ* بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ». 

 رؤيا يوحنا 2 : 1 
اُكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ أَفَسُسَ 
هَذَا يَقُولُهُ *الْمُمْسِكُ* السَّبْعَةَ الْكَوَاكِبَ فِي يَمِينِهِ، 
الْمَاشِي فِي وَسَطِ السَّبْعِ الْمَنَايِرِ الذَّهَبِيَّةِ 
​*أخيرًا الصدفة ... لا تصنع الحنكة في التصميم *

*فقد أجد صدفة ً في الطريق قلم على الأرض ... لكنه للأسف لا يكتب *

*فإن كنت أنت خليقة الصدفة ... فأنت بلا قيمة *

*لكن الله العظيم حين خلقك ... لم يخلقك بكلمة ... لكنه صنعك بيده *

*أنت غالي على قلب الرب ... فلا تحتقر غلاوتك عنده ... إنه يُحبك ... قل له أنا أحبك *

*وبما أنك تُحبني ... تكلم إليَّ ... أسمعني صوتك ... أريد أن أعرف من أحبني *

.


----------



## Basilius (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*



> الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)



*اعتقد ان هوكينغ يناقض نفسه بشكل صارخ 
يقول ان الكون قادر على خلق نفسه من العدم !!
مادامه قادر على ذلك
هل يستطيع ان يشرح لنا كيف خلقت ذره الهيدروجين نفسها ؟؟؟
وكيف خلقت ذره الاكسجين نفسها ؟
وبالمثل النيتروجين والفوسفور ؟؟
انا اريد معادله تبدا بالعدم والفراغ  وتنتهي بالكون !!!

ثم يتكلم في تناقض ويقول لو ان هناك خالق فهو ليس الاله الابراهيمي 
هل هناك خالق ام لا ؟
ومن هو هذا الخالق
اذا كانت اجابته مجرد تكهنات فلا داعي لها !!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*

كيف للكون ان يخلق نفسه ، في حين انه نفسه لم يكن موجودا ؟

كيف لغير الموجود ان يخلق ؟!!


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*

الحقيقة صعب أشرح  أكثر لأني الظاهر مهما شرحت لن تفهموا


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*

طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟

من خلق الله ؟ 

وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*



ملحد حر قال:


> الحقيقة صعب أشرح  أكثر لأني الظاهر مهما شرحت لن تفهموا



*لا حياة مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة  نريد أن تحاورنا ونحاورك يا رجل! ما بالك يئست بسرعة؟! يالله شد الهمّة وسمّي بالله وقول على طول. في إنتظار شرحك لوجهة نظرك.*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> الحقيقة صعب أشرح  أكثر لأني الظاهر مهما شرحت لن تفهموا



طيب على الأقل جاوبني على أسئلتي .. مجرد فضول إني أعرف تفكيرك مش أكتر ؟
بعدين ليه مش رح نفهم ! قالولك المسيحيين ما فيهم عقل يعني


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> الحقيقة صعب أشرح أكثر لأني الظاهر مهما شرحت *لن تفهموا*


 
*إذا كان كلام لن نفهمه *

*مع إنه كلام انسان ... إذا هو كلام ضد العقل *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*



ملحد حر قال:


> طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟
> 
> من خلق الله ؟
> 
> وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟



*أرجو نقل أسئلة الأخ ملحد الى موضوع منفصل وشكرا​*


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




Rosetta قال:


> إخي الغالي ملحد حر
> 
> وهل ذلك يعني أنك تؤمن بنظرية التطور القائلة بأنك من نفس نسل القرد وبأنك تطورا عنه؟
> بعدين هل يعقل أن كل هذا الكون جاء من تلقاء نفسه بالصدفة ؟؟؟
> ...


 

اولا : نظرية صحيحة ومثبتة علميا وهنا الدليل http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إنسان

شاهدي التصنيف العلمي للإنسان وأحكمي 

ثانيا  : قولك (إذا من هو؟ أين هو؟ لماذا لم يظهر لنا نفسه هذا الإله؟ هل جربت تناديه وسمعك؟؟)

وهل جربت تنادين ربك يسوع وسمعك ؟؟؟

ثالثا : نحن الملحدين نؤمن أن كل شيء في الكون خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة وكل ماهو خارق للطبيعة هو خرافة


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> من خلق الله ؟
> *وهل* لله خالق *أم* أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟


 
*إذا أردت معرفة الله *

*إقترب إليه فتعرف من هو *

*الطفل لا يعترف بـ  أم لم يتمتع بحنان حضنها ... ولم يتغذى بلبنها *

*تمتع به أولاً وتغذى على كلمته ... تعرف من هو *

*الله لا يُفصح عن ( من هو ) لإنسان لا يعترف به *

*أنت تريد أن تعرفه ... دون أن تتعَّرف به *

.


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أرجو نقل أسئلة الأخ ملحد الى موضوع منفصل وشكرا​*


 
*تم إبلاغ الادارة بذلك *


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




> اولا : نظرية صحيحة ومثبتة علميا وهنا الدليل http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A5%...B3%D8%A7%D9%86
> 
> شاهدي التصنيف العلمي للإنسان وأحكمي



لا أعلم ما سبب ثقتك الزائدة في العلم على الرغم من أنه يخذلنا في معظم الأوقات فقد عجز عن كثير من الأمور بعكس إلهنا المحب !



> وهل جربت تنادين ربك يسوع وسمعك ؟؟؟


نعم ناديته ورد علي وأكثر من مرة صدقني ودائما أشعر به جانبي 
اليوم بالذات حصلت معي معجزة لأمر كان مفروغ منه لا بل ميؤوس منه ولكني صليت بالدموع للمسيح ليغير مجرى هذا الأمر
وبالفعل حصلت على مرادي بالإيمان والصلاة
أجبني أنت هل إلهك الغامض هذا رد عليك أم ماذا ؟ 



> نحن الملحدين نؤمن أن كل شيء في الكون خاضع لقوانين  الطبيعة وكل ماهو خارق للطبيعة هو خرافة


تمااااام قولك هذا ... إذا كيف أمنت بأن الإنسان تطور من العدم وأنت لم تشاهد ذلك بعينيك بل تبني رأيك على مجرد إفتراضات ونظريات قد تصح وقد تخطئ ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> قولك (إذا من هو؟ أين هو؟ لماذا لم *يظهر* لنا نفسه هذا الإله؟
> هل جربت تناديه *وسمعك؟؟*)
> وهل جربت تنادين ربك يسوع *وسمعك* ؟؟؟


 
*هذا ما نريدك أن تختبره ... **أن تنادي الله ويسمعك *

*كيف تريد أن تسمع صوته ...... وأنت لم تناديه بعد *

*ربما وجودك في هذا المنتدى ... لهو صوت من الله لك *

*فهو يقول لك:*

*أنا خالقك ... أنا ُأحبك ... جئت للأرض ولم تراني *

*ُأريد أن أتواصل معك ... ُأريد أن أغمر حياتك بالبركة *

*أريد إملأ قلبك بالفرح .... أريد أن أشدد حياتك باليقين *

*لا أريد أن ُأثقلك بأوامر ... بل أريد أن أعطيك غنى الله *​ 
.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*



نعم أنت موجود قال:


> جوابك بالنسبة للموت عجبني، لانه بنفسي لسه مو متأكد كتير من قصة الروح، دايما بشوف حيوانات بتموت وحشرات بنقتلها بالساهل ومابفكر انه الها روح فليش تنحنا يكون عندما روح.



*حبيبي جوهر الإيمان المسيحي هو الإيمان بالقيامة من بين الأموات، القيامة هي تجديد الله لكل شيء، هي بدء ملكوت الله على الأرض (كما يُسّمى بكتابات قمران وكتابات القرن الأول وما قبله: حُكم الله) الذي إبتدأ بقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات وقهره للموت والخطيئة، معه سنقوم، معه يوجد رجاء أن تنتهي آلام العالم، من دون قيامة لا رجاء لنا، كما يقول معلمنا بولس:

إِنْ كَانَ الأَمْوَاتُ لاَ يَقُومُونَ فَلْنَأْكُلْ وَنَشْرَبْ لأَنَّنَا غَداً نَمُوتُ! (كورنثوس الأولى 15: 32)

الحيوانات والحشرات لا روح لها، تخيّل مثلا لو كان للحيوانات روح كم ستكون كميّة الصراصير والبراغيث والقوارض التي ستكون معنا. أصلا على أي أساس سيتم فصلها الى صالح وطالح؟! هل يوجد مثلا فأر طاهر وفأر شرير؟! أو وحيد قرن يفعل الصالحات ووحيد قرن آخر خبيث النوايا؟!

أتمنى أن تكون الإجابة وصلتك أخي الحبيب.*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> س / أين سنذهب بعد الموت ؟
> بمجرد أن نموت يتوقف إحساسنا بأي شيء مثل شعورنا قبل أن نولد بعدها تحلل جثتنا , ولا وجود لما يسمى بالروح نهائيا .


*اذا كان هذا الحال فكان افضل لك الا توجد !*
*لا معنى للحياة ان كانت نهايتها الفناء*
*لماذا انت موجود على هذه الارض ؟!*
*الا تشعر داخلك ان هناك هدف اكبر من الحياة ؟!*


----------



## elamer1000 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟
> 
> من خلق الله ؟
> 
> وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟





*سلام المسيح معاك

احب اقولك ملخص قصة جميلة سمعتها

انت لا تؤمن بإله سوف يدين البشر فى يوم القيامة

لنفترض انه لا يوجد إله فإن متنا سوف لانكون ولا نحاسب

لكن 

ان كان هناك اله ديان عادل

فماذا تفعل ؟!!!!

ان كنت تريد ان تتأكد انه يوجد اله اصرخ وقوله يامن تدعى إله اكشف لى عن ذاتك وهو امين وسترى وسنسمع

ربنا يفتح قلبك وعقلك

+++
*​


----------



## Josep (14 سبتمبر 2011)

على فكره انا فكرت زيك كده لكنى ما وصلتش لنتيجه تريح عقلى وتخلي بالى صافى 

ربنا يهديك لنوره​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ملحد حر
كيف الغير عاقل يخلق أو يوجد العاقل ؟!!!!!*


----------



## MAJI (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟
> 
> من خلق الله ؟
> 
> وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟


 
لان تفكيرك مادي تريد ان تعرف عن مادية الله  
سؤالك بالضبط كمن يسأل 
من خلق المحبة؟
او من خلق الامانة؟ والخير والعدل والقناعة والفرح والصدق وكل صفة 
الله ليس مخلوق انه روح الخير والصلاح والكمال والمحبة والعدل والامانة والعطاء والتسامح والغفران  وكل الصفات الجميلة.
الله ليس مخلوق 
وسؤالك يصبح سؤال خطأ


----------



## MAJI (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*قولك (إذا من هو؟ أين هو؟ لماذا لم يظهر لنا نفسه هذا الإله؟ 
**هل جربت تناديه وسمعك؟؟)*
*وهل جربت تنادين ربك يسوع وسمعك ؟؟؟*
لان الله يعرف انك وغيرك الذين سبقوك يريدون ان يظهر لهم الله ويروه ويسمعوه ,ارتأى ان يتواضع ويتخذ هيئة انسان ويحل بيننا بالمسيح يسوع (عمانوئيل ومعناها الله معنا) 
ورأوه وتكلموا معه وسمعوه عندما قال 
((انا والاب واحد فمن رآني فقد رأى الاب))
ومازال كل من يطلبه من كل قلبه يترأى له ويكلمه ويسمعه 
لانه حي منذ الازل والى الابد عندما قال
((وانا معكم حتى انتهاء الدهر)


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من الإسلام إلى الإلحاد إلى المسيحيه.*




ملحد حر قال:


> طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟
> 
> من خلق الله ؟
> 
> وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟


*الرد على سؤال : من خلق ألله ؟*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51813


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> وبالمناسبة نشأة الكون ونشأة الحياة ليست دليل على وجود الله مطلقا كما تعتقدون إسمع ماذا قال عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ ("الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.)


هوكينغ فيزيائي, دخله في الإله الابراهيمي ايه؟ 
بعدين كتاب هوكينغ و نظريّته لم تثبت قيام المادة من عدم! انما هو افتراض ضعيف دون دليل! مخالف للمنطق و سائر ما يقوله علماء الفيزياء النظرية!
و على اي اساس حكمت انه لو وجد خالق فليس هو يهوة ؟ 



> بسبب تعارضها مع العلم والعقل


المسيحية لا تتعارض مع العلم و العقل! 
العلم و المسيحية خطان متوازيان! كل منهما يهتم بامر لا سيطرة للاخر عليه! 
فالعلم يدرس المادة, يضع النظريات, لا يُحزن ولا يُسعد, لا يضع منظومة اخلاقية ولا يحكم على شيء!
المسيحية تهتم بالروحانية, تسعد الانسان, تضع منظومة اجتماعية اخلاقيّة! 
الخ!


> ثالثا : نحن الملحدين نؤمن أن كل شيء في الكون خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة وكل ماهو خارق للطبيعة هو خرافة


حضرتك صرت المتكلّم بإسم الملحدين؟ 
ما قانون الطبيعة التي يخضع لها الحب و الاحترام يا تُرى؟


> طيب جاوبوا على سؤالي ؟
> من خلق الله ؟
> وهل لله خالق أم أن الله خلق نفسه بنفسه ؟


this question is answered as followes..
everything in our universe follows a strict "cause and effect" relationship. meaning, everything has a cause that made it the way it is! oceans, clouds, humans, fish, planets, time, galaxies, natural laws, ect. now, following this logic, the ultimate cause has to transend matter ! being immaterial ! and by definition, the cause and effect relation will stop then due to the suspension of our known natural laws in the immaterial world leaving the first cause as a transendant unbounded unlimited being we call God
الرجاء لو ما تفهم انجليزي تقولي اترجملك كلامي...لأن صياغته بالانكليزي اسهل!


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

العقل يهديكم بس 

تعبت وأنا قاعد أشرح لكن مافي أمل تفهمون 

أساسا أنتم لا تفهمون المعنى الحقيقي للإلحاد 

مع خالص إحترامي للجميع


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بس تعرفون راح أدعي أعضاء ملحدين لهذه المناظرة ربما كفوا ووفوا عني


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> العقل يهديكم بس
> 
> تعبت وأنا قاعد أشرح لكن مافي أمل تفهمون
> 
> ...


تشرح لنا ماذا ؟!!! 
كل كلامك غير منطقي بالمرة


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> بس تعرفون راح أدعي أعضاء ملحدين لهذه المناظرة ربما كفوا ووفوا عني


أهلا وسهلا ...
إن كان لأحدكم الجرأة للحوار فليتقدم 
و يرني ما عنده ...


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> العقل يهديكم بس
> 
> تعبت وأنا قاعد أشرح لكن مافي أمل تفهمون
> 
> ...



لو كان معتقدك صحيحا لما تهربت بكلامك هذا 
بل وقفت صامدا لتدافع عنه بكل قواك !
ويا من تقول "العقل يهديكم" فشكرا للرب عندنا عقول ولست وحدك من تمتلك العقل !


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> العقل يهديكم بس




*إنظر من نعبد ... من يفهم فكرنا من بعيد *
مزمور 139 : 2 
أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. *فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي* مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. 
​*خطر أن نسعى وراء أفكارنا ... لأن كل واحد سيعمل حسب عناد قلبه الردئ *
إرميا 18 : 12 
فَقَالُوا بَاطِلٌ لأَنَّنَا نَسْعَى وَرَاءَ *أَفْكَارِنَا* وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ *عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الرَّدِيءِ*. ​مزمور 146 : 4 
تَخْرُجُ رُوحُهُ فَيَعُودُ إِلَى تُرَابِهِ. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَفْسِهِ *تَهْلِكُ أَفْكَارُهُ*. 
​


ملحد حر قال:


> تعبت وأنا قاعد أشرح لكن مافي أمل *تفهمون*


 
*أتريد منا أن نترك الله من إختبرناه ... ونتبعك للمجهول ( نظريات الناس ) *
أمثالٌ 2 : 6 
لأَنَّ *الرَّبَّ يُعْطِي* حِكْمَةً. مِنْ فَمِهِ *الْمَعْرِفَةُ* وَالْفَهْمُ. 

​


ملحد حر قال:


> أساسا أنتم لا تفهمون المعنى *الحقيقي للإلحاد*


 
*الإلحاد الحقيقي  هو*

*ببساطة أن تترك الله ... وتصبح أسير كلام الناس ... فتذهب للهلاك بإرادتك *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> بس تعرفون راح أدعي أعضاء ملحدين لهذه المناظرة ربما *كفوا ووفوا* عني


 
*كيف تكفي ... وتوفي *

*وأنت *
*بلا كتاب *
*بلا دستور *
*بلا وصايـا *
*بلا نـامــوس *
*بلا مرجعية ثابتة *
*وإلى الفناء تذهـب *
*فقط لتعمل مشتهى قلبك *

.


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *كيف تكفي ... وتوفي *
> 
> *وأنت *
> *بلا كتاب *
> ...


لم افهمك ؟


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> العقل يهديكم بس
> تعبت وأنا قاعد أشرح لكن مافي أمل تفهمون
> أساسا أنتم لا تفهمون المعنى الحقيقي للإلحاد
> مع خالص إحترامي للجميع


يا زميل, أنا كنت ملحداً لسنتين, و درست و كنت مثلك! و صراعي مع الالحاد عميق و طويل! و قرأت الكتب و شاهدت المناظرات و درست و وصلت الى ما انا عليه!! 
ليس من المنطقي أن تتّهمنا بالجهل وانت لم تجب كلامنا و لماذا لا تعتقد اننا نفهم المعنى الحقيقي للالحاد؟


> بس تعرفون راح أدعي أعضاء ملحدين لهذه المناظرة ربما كفوا ووفوا عني


ليتفضّلوا..


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الحق معنا وأنا واثق من ذلك


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لم افهمك ؟


 
*في المسيحية *

*لنا كتاب ... ونسير بدستور *

*وهناك وصايا ... ولنا ناموس ( قانون )*

*ولنا مرجعيتنا الثابتة ... والحياة الأبدية السعيدة نهايتنا *

*ولا نسير وراء رغباتنا ... بل نعمل مشيئة الله الحي *


*وأنت ماذا عندك ؟*


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

لكم دينكم ولي عقلي المستنير


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> الحق معنا وأنا واثق من ذلك


 

*دليلك *


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لكم دينكم ولي عقلي المستنير


و من قال لك أن الدين يظلم العقل 
بالعكس هو الذي ينيره


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *دليلك *


 
اعطنا دليل صحة عقيدتك اولا


----------



## Broflovski Kyle (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ايها المسيحيون 
أنا ملحد (ملحد سابق ) وصراحة اول مرة ادخل لهذا الموقع  
المهم اول ما لفت انتباهي هو تشابه تفكير المسيحيين  بالمسلمين مع الاسف !! وهل ليس غريب على الاديان .

سأعود بعد قليل للنقاش


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> لكم دينكم ولي عقلي المستنير


و لماذا تفصلهما عن بعض؟ ما هذا التهريج؟ 
و هل المتديّن تنكّر لعقله مثلاً؟ هذه السياسة الالحادية الاسقاطيّة الجديدة تافهة! و هل تتصوّر اننا مؤمنون لاننا لا نريد التفكير ؟ 
بالعكس, فالعقل سبب ايماننا!!
كف عن التعالي, و اجبني لو كنت مستنيراً فعلاً..
هل فهمت شيئاً من مشاركتي #*32*  ام لا؟ لمَ لا تستثمر عقلك المستنير في الرد بدلاً من الشعارات!!


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> سلام ايها المسيحيون
> أنا ملحد (ملحد سابق ) وصراحة اول مرة ادخل لهذا الموقع
> المهم اول ما لفت انتباهي هو تشابه تفكير المسيحيين بالمسلمين مع الاسف !! وهل ليس غريب على الاديان .
> سأعود بعد قليل للنقاش


و ما انت الان؟ 
ما اوجه التشابه التي تتكلّم عنها لو سمحت؟ وضّح؟


----------



## Broflovski Kyle (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اقصد مسلم سابق


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Broflovski Kyle قال:


> سلام ايها المسيحيون
> أنا ملحد (ملحد سابق ) وصراحة اول مرة ادخل لهذا الموقع
> المهم اول ما لفت انتباهي هو تشابه تفكير المسيحيين  بالمسلمين مع الاسف !! وهل ليس غريب على الاديان .
> 
> سأعود بعد قليل للنقاش



أهلا بك أخي الحبيب
تفضل كلنا بإنتظارك


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> معك حق 100 %


هو احنا رح نكعد نفك شفرات؟ لو تحجي بوضوح و توضح قصدك لو ما تكولهة يا اخي...


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> هو احنا رح نكعد نفك شفرات؟ لو تحجي بوضوح و توضح قصدك لو ما تكولهة يا اخي...


 
مو قلت لكم أنكم لا تفهمون معنى الإلحاد 

حتى تفهم المعنى الحقيقي يجب أن تشغل عقلك وراح تعرف


----------



## Broflovski Kyle (14 سبتمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> و ما انت الان؟
> ما اوجه التشابه التي تتكلّم عنها لو سمحت؟ وضّح؟



اواجه مع الاسف بعض المشاكل في الاقتباس  لذلك اتأخر 

أنا كنت اقصد مسلم سابق (خطأ مطبعي) وانا حاليا لاديني لا ادري ملحد (لا فرق بالنسبة للؤمنين)

التشابه الذي اتلكم عنه هو ان المسيحي والمسلم عندما يتعلق الامر بسؤال منطقي وعلمي يفضلون كتبهم الدينية على المنطق والدلائل العلمية .
مثلا عند التكلم عن نشأة الكون :
المسلم يكرر خزعبلات محمد الغبية !! 
المسيحي يكرر خزعبلات يسوع القائلة أن الله خلق الكون في ستة ايام !! وذهب في اليوم السابع للسينما 
كل هذه الكتب الصفراء لا تقدم اي دليل علمي !!! بينما ستيفن هوكينغ (والعلماء امثاله )  عندما يقولون لك ان الكون لا يحتاج لخالق فهم قضوا كل عمرهم في دراسة الكون ويعرفون عن ماذا يتكلمون .


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

على كل حال عندي موضوع قوي جدا كفيل بالرد عليكم وعلى المسلمين وعلى سائر الأديان لكن المشكلة لا أعرف القسم المناسب !!!


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> مو قلت لكم أنكم لا تفهمون معنى الإلحاد





> حتى تفهم المعنى الحقيقي يجب أن تشغل عقلك وراح تعرف



و لما لا نفهم؟ بل فاهمه جيداً..! 
عقلي دائم الشغل!!


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> و لما لا نفهم؟ بل فاهمه جيداً..!
> عقلي دائم الشغل!!


 
لا أعتقد ذلك 

وإلا سرعان ما اكتشفت أنك لا تتبع الحق للأسف :closedeye


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> أنا كنت اقصد مسلم سابق (خطأ مطبعي) وانا حاليا لاديني لا ادري ملحد (لا فرق بالنسبة للؤمنين)


لا خلينا نفهم...
حضرتك موقفك ايه بالضبط؟
do you affirm that a God does not exist? or do you believe in a God but not any religion ?
?atheist or theist? or a deist?​في فرق وفرق كبير!!!


> التشابه الذي اتلكم عنه هو ان المسيحي والمسلم عندما يتعلق الامر بسؤال منطقي وعلمي يفضلون كتبهم الدينية على المنطق والدلائل العلمية .


حضرتك غلطان!! تعميم بائس! 
العلم و الكتاب المقدس موجّهان لغرضين غير متقاطعين وانما متوازيين! 
أي: الجمع بين الدلائل العلميّة و الكتاب المقدس ممكن بل هو الحاصل عندي شخصياً ولن اتكلّم ممثلاً عن اي مسيحي اخر!


> المسيحي يكرر خزعبلات يسوع القائلة أن الله خلق الكون في ستة ايام !! وذهب في اليوم السابع للسينما


اولاً, حاول ان تجرّب استعمال اسلوب اكثر احتراماً..!! فربّما نصل لحل !
..
لا, نظرتك غلط! انا مسيحي و اقول لك ان الله استعمل قصّة الخلق في التكوين لتقريب الصورة و ليس للنص على حقيقة خلق الكون العلميّة!!
أي, بمعنى آخر, الله لم يخلق الكون في 144 ساعة (ست ايام) حرفياً كما تتصوّر انت موقفنا, مُعمّماً دون فهم! انت و صاحبك! و انما الالفاظ و الارقام المستخدمة هي اسلوب رمزي بسيط لتوصيل هدف! الهدف هو المهم! و هو ان هناك اله سبّب وجود الكون! ليس الغرض من قصة التكوين علمياً!! ولا هو نظريّة تقف بوجه النظريات العلميّة كما تحاول تصويره!!!


> بينما ستيفن هوكينغ (والعلماء امثاله ) عندما يقولون لك ان الكون لا يحتاج لخالق فهم قضوا كل عمرهم في دراسة الكون ويعرفون عن ماذا يتكلمون .


عادي...ياما علماء قضوا عمرهم كله في اخطاء علميّة!! 
ستيفن هوكينغ لم يقدّم دليلا ثابتا على كلامه ونظريته ! و ليس وحده عالماً!!! فلا تحصر فكرك في زاوية ترفض الخروج منها يا اخي!


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Broflovski Kyle قال:


> حاجة مهمة لمن يقول انه كان ملحد وتحول الى المسيحية :
> أنت يا سيدي لم تكن ابدا ملحد !! انت كنت انسان تائه وربما غاضب من الله لذلك كنت تتصور انك ملحد .
> أن تسب الله ولا تعترف به وترتكب الجرائم وتزني لا يعني الالحاد .
> 
> ...


 
الظاهر انه لا يعرف الالحاد 

هو كان مسلم ومرّ بفترة شك ثم اصبح مسيحي !!

وهو اساسا لايعرف الالحاد نهائيا


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> حاجة مهمة لمن يقول انه كان ملحد وتحول الى المسيحية :
> أنت يا سيدي لم تكن ابدا ملحد !! انت كنت انسان تائه وربما غاضب من الله لذلك كنت تتصور انك ملحد .
> أن تسب الله ولا تعترف به وترتكب الجرائم وتزني لا يعني الالحاد .


ههههههههه...
هو بالمزاج يعني؟
لا, لم اكن غاضباً من الله, و لم ارتكب جريمة و لم ازني و لم اسب الله ولا هم يحزنون!!! 
بل كنت ملحداً عن قناعة ودراسة! و تركت الالحاد عن قناعة و دراسة ايضا!!
مشكلة ملاحدة اليوم انهم كالمسلمون!! يعتقدون انهم فقط على صواب وهم الاعلون!! و يرون الاخر على انه حمار وغبي!!!


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

من أولها وقفتوا العضو 

أنتم ماعندكم سلاح غير الحذف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> الظاهر انه لا يعرف الالحاد
> 
> هو كان مسلم ومرّ بفترة شك ثم اصبح مسيحي !!
> 
> وهو اساسا لايعرف الالحاد نهائيا


يا فتى, إفهموا, لا تصيروا كأولئك من منغلقي العقول!!
انا لم اكن في يوم تابع لرب محمد, و لا كنت مسلماً..!!!
كنت مسيحي ثم الحدت ثم عدت مسيحيا


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> ههههههههه...
> هو بالمزاج يعني؟
> لا, لم اكن غاضباً من الله, و لم ارتكب جريمة و لم ازني و لم اسب الله ولا هم يحزنون!!!
> بل كنت ملحداً عن قناعة ودراسة! و تركت الالحاد عن قناعة و دراسة ايضا!!
> مشكلة ملاحدة اليوم انهم كالمسلمون!! يعتقدون انهم فقط على صواب وهم الاعلون!! و يرون الاخر على انه حمار وغبي!!!


 
ليس أنت المقصود بالرد إنما المقصود هو صاحب الموضوع " نعم أنت موجود "


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Broflovski Kyle قال:


> المسيحي يكرر *خزعبلات يسوع* القائلة
> أن الله خلق الكون في ستة ايام !! *وذهب* في اليوم السابع *للسينما*


 
*ظهرت قيمة معتقداتك *

*في سفالة كلماتك ... ولو أن معتقداتك محترمة لما إنحط إسلوبك لهذا المستوى *

*لا نقاش مع من ... لا يضبط لسانه *

.


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> من أولها وقفتوا العضو


على رأي المثل العراقي....
هَم نْزْل وهم يدبچ !!
..
قُل لمن تدعوه أن لا يُهين ما نُقدّس لكي يضمن بقائه! نحن نضمن حريّة التعبير بما شئت إن كانت محترمة


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> على رأي المثل العراقي....
> هَم نْزْل وهم يدبچ !!
> ..
> قُل لمن تدعوه أن لا يُهين ما نُقدّس لكي يضمن بقائه! نحن نضمن حريّة التعبير بما شئت إن كانت محترمة


ما حد اهان مقدساتكم


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> من أولها وقفتوا العضو
> 
> أنتم ماعندكم سلاح غير *الحذف* ؟؟؟؟


 
*الحذف لمن لا يعرف الاحترام *

*يا ريت تكون فهمت دي *


----------



## ملحد حر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *ظهرت قيمة معتقداتك *
> 
> *في سفالة كلماتك ... ولو أن معتقداتك محترمة لما إنحط إسلوبك لهذا المستوى *
> 
> ...


 
لهذه الدرجة حساسين ؟؟ 

مع انه كلامه طبيعي 

انتم تشبهون المسلمين كثيرا


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> ما حد اهان مقدساتكم


 هذا نص ما قاله صاحبك:


> المسيحي يكرر خزعبلات يسوع القائلة أن الله خلق الكون في ستة ايام !! وذهب في اليوم السابع للسينما


هذا الاسلوب غير مقبول! عهدت اساليب ملحدي الغرب المثقّفين اكاديمية هادئة! فما بالكم انتم كالمسلمون صار اسلوبكم؟ ام انها اثار باقية مترسّبة؟


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> فأنا مع الاسف كنت اتصورهم ناس راقيين منفتحين يتقبلون النقد اللاذع


النقد اللاذع له أصول! نقدّك لم يكن نقداً لاذعاً, بل قلّة احترام لمضيفك! 


> لكن ان يصل الامر لحظر عضويتي فقط بسبب كلمة لم تعجبهم بدون ان يوجوها لي اي انذار ولا رسالة  هذا ما لم اكن اتوقعه
> والاخطر من ذلك هو ان الاعضاء المسيحيين استمروا في الرد علي مشاركاتي بينما انا محظور لكي يبدو الامر وكأنني هربت واستسلمت


و نحن ايضا لم نتوقع ان حضرتك ستدخل و في ثاني مشاركة لك (بعد تعهدك بالالتزام بقوانين المنتدى عند التسجيل) هو مخالفتك لها دون انذار او رسالة!!!
الهرب اساليب, السب ايضا اسلوب هرب! 


> يا سيدي حتى في المنتديات الاسلامية الارهابية عندهم حرية أكثر منكم


ما عندهم زباين..


----------



## Alexander.t (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> أنا آسف نسيت أحذرك من عنصرية الإدارة والمشرفين
> 
> توخى الحذر في كل كلمة تكتبها
> 
> بارك العقل فيك


* العقل هيبارك ازاى ، هو أله ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*يُغلق الموضوع *

*لعدم جدية السائل ... ولتدني مستوى الحديث *


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*واضح ان ملحد تم فصله 
بس ما علينا الى انا يعود يا ملحد ياحر انت لم تثبت عدم وجود الله انت كل مشكلتك مع الاديان وليس مع الرب الاله الحقيقى نفسه لانك ببساطة لاتعرفه 
طيب حط الاديان على جنب مين قالك تتبع اديان اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------

